# My Secret Journal - a wedding vow renewal



## Tasha

I have just today decided that I want to renew our vows when we go to Lanzarote next year. It will just my DH and I on the holiday as it is our tenth wedding anniversary whilst we are away. 

This is where we are staying from the 7th to the 14th August https://www.firstchoice.co.uk/holiday/accommodation/overview/Puerto-Calero/Hotel-Costa-Calero-017883

The reason I am starting this journal so early and when I have a) no plans in place and b) no idea how to even begin with them? It is a complete secret from my DH and I an awful at keeping secrets :haha:

We have discussed wedding vow renewals before so I know he would like to but I also know he will have no idea that I am doing this. 

For those of you that don't know us here is our story spoilered


Spoiler
We met when I was 17 and Matt was 19, we were engaged within six weeks. Seventeen days before my nineteenth birthday our first baby was born, Morgan, he was 7lb 5 at 36 weeks. We were induced because of pre-eclampsia. Then six weeks later he ended up in hospital with meningitis, it was terrifying. Six weeks after that we got married.

15 months after Morgan was born in July 2005 we had Naomi-Mae, born at 37 weeks and weighing 7lb 14. In early 2007 we discovered I was over twenty weeks pregnant with our third, in March at 28+6 my waters broke all over the sofa, one of the most scariest moments of my life. We went into hospital and it was confirmed, I ended up with a failed induction at 29+1 and then eventually (due to medical negligence) she was born sleeping at 36+6 on the 16th May 2007. Honey weighed 5lb 11. Pretty soon we tried for another baby, and so at 39+6 361 days after her big sister Kaysie Blossom was born via emergency section due to her distress. She weighed 6lb 13. 

I wanted KB to have an earth sibling close in age like her brother and sister, so we began NTNP right away, my first miscarriage in August 2008 meant we moved on to TTC. We had six more miscarriages over the next two years and then in November 2011 I got pregnant again. I was terrified, days before Christmas I saw 'Bubbles' heartbeat for the first time. Everything seemed great. At 16 weeks I was taken off the medication I was on and this is when things started to go wrong, by 21 weeks she was under the 3rd centile, ten days later under the first and was fighting for her life. A scan at 24+1 showed she had grown her wings. Riley Rae was born sleeping at 24+3 on the 15th April 2011 weighing a teeny tiny 340 grams (roughly what a nineteen weeker weighs). 

We've gone on to have seven more miscarriages.

So that brings us to now and I am sure you can see why I would want to celebrate our love, how far we have come and all that jazz.

Our wedding day wasn't exactly what I wanted, I mean we married in a registry office which I didn't mind (I have a thing about churches and hating the smell :blush:) and then had the reception in my parents garden, a BBQ and buffet. Again the relaxed theme was to my liking. However, we ended up with over 100 guests when we wanted something small and intimate :dohh: MIL kept inviting family friends etc, BIL demanded to have his GF of one month there, neighbours invited themselves :dohh: :haha: I spent much of the day before making buffet food (on the plus side I got to eat lots of strawberries dipped in chocolate before I put them in the fridge :haha:) and spent most of the actual day chasing round after other people and I think I kissed my new husband all of twice. 

Having said all of that, I did love it. I do look back on it fondly, it might of not been my ideal wedding day (that isn't possible in this country any way for reasons you will read in a bit) but it was our wedding day, the day I become married to the love of my life, my sole mate. We also had the cutest little page boy ever (he even had the rings tied to his trousers with ribbon :cloud9:) and I was so relieved that he was there with us. 

My ideal wedding day has always been on the beach which is why it wasn't possible, because you're not allowed our door ceremonies in England I think, and travelling abroad or to Scotland wasn't an option as I wanted to share the day with my remaining grandparents (both of whom have died now, one eight months after we married and one year eleven months later). So a renewal abroad makes this possible :happydance: in my head I have a vision of me, DH and the person performing the renewal on a beach at sunset. 

That is about as far as I have got for plans. I don't know where to begin or what to do but I do know I am going to enjoy the planning and savour it, as I never had it before really.


----------



## lozzy21

The hotel looks lovely. I think your first thing would be to speak to your travel agent. The rep out there might have contacts.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Lozzy. I booked online with first choice so don't think I can get help from them. I think there may some independent people to email and ask though.


----------



## lozzy21

If you email them I'm sure they would put you in the right direction.


----------



## DanielleM

Wow how exciting, so I am assuming you are celebrating 9 years sometime soon, congratulations!!!


----------



## Tasha

I emailed them, thanks Lozzy. I will look for a few other places to email this evening too.

Thank you Danielle, our ninth is on Friday. 

I don't know what I meant to be doing with a renewal. Obviously finding someone to do the renewal, and find the perfect location. I am guessing figuring out something to eat afterwards. Clothes. :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

Does the hotel have a honeymoon suite? Maybe see if you can upgrade to there for the night and if they could do private meal for two?


----------



## Mummy May

Sounds lovely :) xx


----------



## xemmax

Awwwww Tasha this is so exciting! Stalking :) I think the honeymoon suite idea is a good idea too, if not maybe see whether the hotel could deliver champagne/rose petals/candles etc to your room as a surprise?


----------



## AP

woooo, im in , stalking!


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls. We had a lovely ninth anniversary, I got very drunk :blush: but then that makes up for our wedding day and our first anniversary where Matt got drunk on both :haha:

I will ask the hotel about the honeymoon suite. :thumbup: Or maybe even a night at another hotels honeymoon suite, hmmmm. Will think. 

I emailed first choice and they couldn't help because they don't do weddings in Lanzarote but gave me the hotels email address, who passed me on to a wedding planner they work with and I am now in contact with her, so we (she and I) are trying to find my perfect place for our vow renewal (it didn't occur to me how busy the beaches would be). 

I am trying to figure out all the things I need to think of. We obviously can have anything we want, there are lots of options but I am just not sure. Obviously we need the celebrant and then champagne for after but there is the option of flowers for me, button-hole for him, photographer etc but I sort of just want it to be about the words because some of the importance of that got forgotten when we got married. 

I will also be looking for a ring I can him, as his gift. I want a sort of eternity ring, I know traditionally it is for the woman but I just like the idea. 

Then there is the clothes, I am so confused as to what we should be wearing. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

If it were me, I would wear something completely relaxed, it would completely fit in my eyes to to it on the beach (not IT though LOL) and it be completely intimate and lovely. Its also fab that you have a wedding planner, it will help so much! 

Glad you had a lovely anniversary though :) We have our 2 year coming up in a few weeks (kinda feels a bit silly next to your 9 lol) and I'm looking forward to having a night away, even if it is with our children!

xx


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, why not IT too? :rofl:

Something like a floaty maxi dress Mummy May? I have that in mind, but not white at all. The wedding planner will make it easier because of the language barrier.

Two years is amazing, don't feel silly we all have to have the two years to get to the nine :D Where are you all going?


----------



## Mummy May

Well the ipad changed it lol it did say DOING it on the beach :rofl: you can do it all you like in private hahaha! Yeah something long and floaty and light. I've got a really romantic picture in my head, its going to be lovely! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh and were thinking Blackpool or Chester, haven't decided yet xx


----------



## lozzy21

Ok totally cheesy but if I were getting married/vow renewal on a beach I'd want it to be at sunset which would free up the problem of it being busy. 

Two ideas iv had for rings for you both have a Celtic theme. You could get one with a Celtic knott patten- no beginning and no end. 

Or a claddagh(sp) ring? https://thecelticjeweller.com/claddagh-ring-meaning/

I think a photographer would be a nice,


----------



## Tasha

Mummy May said:


> Well the ipad changed it lol it did say DOING it on the beach :rofl: you can do it all you like in private hahaha! Yeah something long and floaty and light. I've got a really romantic picture in my head, its going to be lovely! Xx

:rofl: 

I have a really romantic vision in my head too, not sure it is going to turn out that way though :haha:



Mummy May said:


> Ooh and were thinking Blackpool or Chester, haven't decided yet xx

I've never been to either, have you?



lozzy21 said:


> Ok totally cheesy but if I were getting married/vow renewal on a beach I'd want it to be at sunset which would free up the problem of it being busy.
> 
> Two ideas iv had for rings for you both have a Celtic theme. You could get one with a Celtic knott patten- no beginning and no end.
> 
> Or a claddagh(sp) ring? https://thecelticjeweller.com/claddagh-ring-meaning/
> 
> I think a photographer would be a nice,


Lozzy, that is exactly how this started out my wish was to get married on the beach that cant happen in England so I wanted the beach with sunset for our renewal. 

I love them both. :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Soooooooooo, I have booked our wedding vow renewal for the 9th August 2014 :dance: 

I spoke to the wedding planner and said how it was my wish to get the renewal on the beach and because we will be hiring a car she recommended a beach that is where the locals use really as its on the north side of the island. It is called Farmara beach, I will attach a picture.

I am trying to figure out what else I have to do;

Clothes - dress and sandals for me, a shirt and not sure else for him
A flower to clip in my hair and a button-hole for him but I will get them across him in fabric to know they are my style iykwim? 
Eternity rings for us both (although I think I am going to ask him to get mine, because I can just say I want it as the gift for our anniversary)
Figure out some where to eat after - wedding planner can help
Vows - celebrant is helping with those
Honeymoon suite etc


----------



## Tasha

Forgot the photos :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Famara.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









famara beach.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soph n Chris

Just beautiful.

Will Oh be wearing shorts?


----------



## Tasha

Thank you, I am so excited.

I think so, but then it might be a bit too casual, it is so hard to know.


----------



## Tasha

I was thinking about how I am going to tell him, and I thought about making an invitation like a proper wedding invitation to give to him on the morning of our anniversary inviting him to our wedding vow renewals :haha:

Also this is the style dress I mean, I think. Although I don't like the colour nor the details on the shoulder, oh and I realise it is a bridesmaid dress but I think the general style is nice and would suit a) what we are doing and b) where we are.

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_008010813204_-1

Or this one, again not the colour

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_58607+2213167140_-1

Although the first will be more flattering cos I hate my tummy and have big breasts, so a high neckline isn't great but the high neckline on the second one isn't too bad because it has the lower bit underneath


----------



## Mummy May

I love the first one, can't see the 2nd one because my phone is going too slow lol! It all sounds so wonderful! I think an invite for him is a brilliant idea - you must be awesome at secrets!! 

OT but yeah I've been to Blackpool lots, never Chester though :) xx


----------



## Tasha

No, I am not. I am absolutely awful at them. It is already so hard :rofl: 

I think Chester would be more for you two and Blackpool more for the kids, right?


----------



## Baby Bell

Stalking......

I LOVE the first dress, I think it fits perfectly with your wedding!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I think Blackpool for kids too :) going to find some new staff today to ensure I can get the weekend off lol xx


----------



## xemmax

Oh Tasha the beach is so stunning, I love it! I love the idea of giving Matt a wedding invitation too. Alternatively you could always tell him you've booked a surprise and leave it right until the last minute to tell him!

I love love love both the dresses (I actually want them for my bridesmaids dresses!) and you would look so beautiful in them. Ahh this is so exciting!


----------



## persun

Congratulations&#65292;and thx for your sharing.


----------

